# OoC Giant Killers



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

use this tread for now on.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

*looks at the Rogue's Gallery*

Are you S****ING me??  3 wizards and a priest...??  

Oh man what have we gotten ourselves into?!?


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

i know, it's actually 3 mages, i cleric a monk, and an archer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

OMG!!!!!
 I'm the front line combatant?

But I'm not set up for that. (Argent shuffles papers. sweat poring from his brow.) Nope not set up for that at all.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup...good luck father...I'll be back here tossing spells you just yell if you die, ok?



Ah, a monk and an archer? Didn't see them in the rogue's gallery...maybe I missed them


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Yup...good luck father...I'll be back here tossing spells you just yell if you die, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a monk and an archer? Didn't see them in the rogue's gallery...maybe I missed them *




Well just remember who does all the healing and raising from the dead around here!


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmmm...that's right...

Not a good situation we're in, eh?

On a different topic...I suppose that I can RTB the three of us (Jemal's char, Argent's char and Merriss) with my 10,000XP...good investement that...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...that's right...
> 
> Not a good situation we're in, eh?
> 
> On a different topic...I suppose that I can RTB the three of us (Jemal's char, Argent's char and Merriss) with my 10,000XP...good investement that... *




Actually that's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Rino (Jul 10, 2003)

why is my char the only made for close combat?? 

luckily we have a priest that propibly can cast healing spell.... (anyway i do hope so)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Rino said:
			
		

> *why is my char the only made for close combat??
> 
> luckily we have a priest that propibly can cast healing spell.... (anyway i do hope so) *



You want healing... You got it.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2003)

with two wizzies, a sorc, a cleric, a monk and a fighter specializing in archery, I think it's time to talk tactics.

I say we don't let them get too close.


And on the Wish note, here's some good news: 
Kuroshidaku has Rary's Telepathic Bond in his spellbook. 

And if we could only get ahold of two more wishes....

oh look, I haven't spent my 10,000 XP on anything....

So 5 of us have a permanent-telepathic bond.
Now, who's the odd-man out?


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

well since im a nice Dm, hehehehe. ill let you have all 6 of you telepaticly bonded. 
it will work perfectly with me plan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

1) From the statement above... Please let me be the od man out. LOL

2) Jemal! You opened combat with Time Stop?!? Are you nuts? Now that lets the DM use it on us.
Time stop is one of those spells that you *threaten* to use but never do because as long as you don't neither will the DM. It's Cold War mentality.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, let's talk tactics...

My character was built with a supporting role in mind.  What with all the metamagic feats, the extra Abjuration spell per level, and the ability to Instant metamagic 4/day (not to mention that the prepared MM cost 1 level less) my plan is to keep the party protected.  It is obvious that, when the monk goes toe-to-toe, there will be many a reach spell placed upon his person.  I have many chained effects for when we meet up with a cadre of spellcasters (FEAR the twinned chained [heightened] FEEBLEMIND!!), and plenty of contingencies placed on my person to keep me in the battle (for at least the first round, anyway).

Two rules questions, however:

1) Since a spell must have a single target and a range greater than touch to qualify for the Chain Spell MM feat, is it possible to memorize the spell as a REACH spell and then either Instant metamagically chain it or memorize it as a reached chained spell or neither?

2) Is there a MM feat that allows for a greater distance on spells who's AOE reads "2 or more creatures, none of which can be more than X ft apart"?

What do you guys think?


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

ok guys, since Argent has kindly odffered to finish him, and since ive kept an eye on this and u all need a melee guy, Argent nd I will make me a barbarian/fighter.  he is made up to level 20, except items, so he should be done semi-soon.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 11, 2003)

Speaking of being all "buddy buddy" with each of us...

Jemal...how's about you and I swap spellbooks, eh?  Unless your character wouldn't do that, of course...

_Edit_: Oops...I forgot that Jemal was the sorcerer...I was thinking of Tairec.


----------



## assassination (Jul 11, 2003)

as i was copying your characters from enworld to my computer i noticed a couple problems.

Argent.(ha i found the problem not you jemal)
you intellegent item, it has two primary and 2 extraordinary abillitys. it shoukld have 3 primary and 1 extraordinary for the price you paid.

rino, your amulate of mighty fist where did you get it from, i can't find it in any of my books.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

is it ok if me and Argent make a barbarian?  I mean can i come back?  with argent's help it wont make me frustrated.


----------



## assassination (Jul 11, 2003)

go for it


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *as i was copying your characters from enworld to my computer i noticed a couple problems.
> 
> Argent.(ha i found the problem not you jemal)
> you intellegent item, it has two primary and 2 extraordinary abillitys. it shoukld have 3 primary and 1 extraordinary for the price you paid.
> ...



Sorry I forgot to note.
for the first primary I rolled a 95 (?) and it said the ability was an extraordinary one.
What your seeing is the toned down version. it had more powers but I got rid of them.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 11, 2003)

Assassination...I'm still deciding on what my daily allotment of spells is..lot's of crap to choose from.


----------



## assassination (Jul 11, 2003)

argent, now that i see that you can keep it the way it was. i was jsut wondering y.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *argent, now that i see that you can keep it the way it was. i was jsut wondering y. *



Great.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 11, 2003)

Ahh, i've found the ooc thread! sorry i was out of commision for a bit. Here's the list of what i've purchased, for how much etc. i've altered it so i'm now at level 20, with a HB of int +6. stoopid epic items  i'll now read this thread


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 11, 2003)

Aye, i'm a ranged dude. i like meteor swarm and chain lightnin. Even got the eyeball dude so no melee touch attacks needed  I'm no meat.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 11, 2003)

Kuro...

Maybe your mage and my mage can sit down and go over each other's notes...comprende?


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

ok, the barbarian is now posted, but i dont have my attacks down there.  I also havent added the modifiers from my items to my stats.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 11, 2003)

Good to see you here shaff


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *ok, the barbarian is now posted, but i dont have my attacks down there.  I also havent added the modifiers from my items to my stats. *




Now that you have the rest of your stuff I'll finish him off and send him back to you fully "active". probably not till Saturday evening tho.. my IR game is tonight and I'm stuck working tomorrow.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

o ok, i wondered what u wanted me to do... i dont know what most of the items u bought were...

Thanks Kuro i appreciate that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't worry I got your back. The character will just take me more time than I have at the moment to fully flesh out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2003)

. .


----------



## Arknath (Jul 12, 2003)

For clarification sake (and in hopes of a better ruling by the DM) I will provide some information where I found my spells.

First, Otiluke's (regular and Greater) Dispelling Screen is found in the Tome and Blood.  Basically it is a wall (10 sq ft./level) that has the ability to attempt a dispel on any spell coming through the "hot side".  So, in the current example (depending on positioning, this might aid Celcian) The wall is 210' tall and 210' wide.  This being the case, a dispel check of 1d20+20 would be made to see if the spell gets back across the Dispelling Screen.  This spell is one minute per level and has a close range.  If you need further information, let me know, I'll be more than happy to send it to you.

Second, I feel I should list the books in which I get my spells from...so here they are...


_Player's Handbook
Manual of the Planes
Savage Species
Tome and Blood
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Magic of Faerun
Kingdoms of Kalamar Campaign Setting
Relics and Rituals I and II
Book of Eldritch Might I, II, and III
Spells and Magic (Bastion Press)
Dragon Magazine_

I think that sums it up.  Let me know what books you don't have and I'll be more than happy to keep an eye out for spells from those books and send you a description.

This guy definitely looks like bad news!!


----------



## assassination (Jul 13, 2003)

the bottom 5 books i don't have. from Kingdoms of Kalamar Campaign Setting down.

i know but i have faith in you to be able to kill him.


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

if i was there it would be..... easier... i could take all the hits and die!


----------



## assassination (Jul 13, 2003)

sorry shaff, i can't get you into this fight, unless somebody did something to him and i rolled the right number then i could get you into the fight.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey all...

I think I'm gonna have to drop this game.  Nothing personal, assassination, but I'm really picky when it comes to the readability of posts and stuff.  I think it is my English teacher always nagging me about proper grammer and stuff in high school.  At any rate, when a post lacks grammatical structure and spelling, it tends to take away from the enjoyment of the game for me.  

Again, not meant to be a slight against you, it's more like my own pickyness.

You guys have fun!


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

If it's me, I could type properly if you like.  It's just a lot easier to take little short-cuts.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

Just finished up Rask. 

This is one scary Mo Fo!


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't think you guys could beat this guy even if I was there...  He's beatin the hell out of you.


----------



## Rino (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah the only time i hit him was with a natural 20 (crit threat), and he hit me for 96 damage, the mages didn't even hit him


----------



## assassination (Jul 13, 2003)

well actually the beholderkin has hit it for 3 damage. so there is still hope for you guys.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

The Magi have not even begun to fight nor has the Cleric.


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *well actually the beholderkin has hit it for 3 damage. so there is still hope for you guys. *



so he il vulnerable to cold then... hehehe.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2003)

I have not yet begun to fling spells at this thing.  it pisses me off any more And I might have to get nasty....


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

hahahahaha i love that, its almost Hadooken time! LOLOL

My barbarian is almost done, i just need to talk to argent about HP and my attacks, then he should be all set, he will be there in time for the next combat hopefully.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *hahahahaha i love that, its almost Hadooken time! LOLOL
> 
> My barbarian is almost done, i just need to talk to argent about HP and my attacks, then he should be all set, he will be there in time for the next combat hopefully. *




What? 308 hit points not enough for you?
The only weapon I bought for you was the great sword. 
Look up the damage in the PHB and then look up the magic bonuses in the DMG and put it all together. You can do this. I don'r have the time this week.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 14, 2003)

Gotta love beholderkin. i need to fit a gizmo to its eye to turn the little ray of frost into a big cone of cold  . And i dont wanna meteor swarm the thing, might just reflect, but the area version... do you mid being swarmed rino?  And then there's my electric fireballs and chain lightnings.

If u need a hand with armaments i'll help shaff


----------



## Rino (Jul 14, 2003)

if you let my char know it's comming he wil be out of there asap, tumble back and run


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2003)

Which reminds me...  Since we've been together for a while people would know this...

Since I said  'Hadoken' mentally, rino, your character would know that if this things still not-too-hurt, my next action will be a meteor swarm, probably followed by a delayed blast fireball.


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

ummm Argent... why did you buy mighty cleaving if i have great cleave?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *ummm Argent... why did you buy mighty cleaving if i have great cleave? *



The character is yours. If you want to change that go ahead. But leave the epic Dire charge. that's exactly what you asked me for.


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

o yea, im keepiung dire charge, its perfect for my charcter, good call.  But as i understood it, mighty cleave was just like great cleave.  Well either way i finished him... i think, ill go edit my RG post.


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

jesus.... 2 dead party members already... and he showed no emotion when saying.... DEAD either.  LOLOL!! 

well hell if this is the way the whole game is gonna go there is no way we can do this adventure...  hell the 1 crit hit would have almost killed me too... i would have been at -8.


----------



## Rino (Jul 15, 2003)

if the cleric survives we all be fine


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2003)

Um... You wouldn't happen to have a 10,000 GP Diamond to use for True Res, would you Argent?


----------



## shaff (Aug 8, 2003)

im guessing the guy that they just found in the town?  LoL, i dont think i would use the word "niger"... even if it is spelled wrong, lol.


----------

